# 6230 wont accept sim card



## Spider14 (Jun 5, 2005)

I have a nokia 6230, it was originally on vodafone but i got it unlocked. now if i switch it on it says 'insert sim card' with any sim card i use, except for an old one 2 one sim, ive tried unlocking it again and it says that it has already been unlocked. Please help me sort it out


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I think that you might be asking for illegal help here so if a local mobile phone shop can't or won't help nor can we


----------



## bonzobob999 (Nov 24, 2004)

I presume you are in the UK as you mention Voda and o2o, am I correct?
Its not illegal to unlock a mobile phone in the UK nor anywhere else as long as you are not defaulting from a contract or you have a subsidised handset (PAUG).

Spider I doubt the problem you are having is due to an unsuccessful unlock but probably a software bug that has come to light, take it to a Nokia service center, tell them you have a buggy/reseting phone and they will reflash(reload the software) free if its still under warranty.


----------

